
Barack Obama: Self-driving, yes, but also safe - blackstache
http://www.post-gazette.com/opinion/Op-Ed/2016/09/19/Barack-Obama-Self-driving-yes-but-also-safe/stories/201609200027
======
samcfuchs
Is this real? If so, that's very cool.

